# Anybody seen more of or know more on the CM9



## Sassi (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone any additional info on this new Kahr CM9 gun?


----------



## MustangCS6 (Jul 25, 2009)

The CM9 should be in stores February I got to see it at the SHOT Show this month and it looked nice.


----------



## Sassi (Aug 7, 2009)

Still seeking "REAL" info on the CM9. Last time I looked Kahr did not have it on their web page. Talk I have heard says it will be available in March. The thing is there is nothing OFFICIAL just a lot of talk!!!


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I picked up my CM9 yesterday and plan on taking it to the range today, You cant really tell any difference from the PM9, at least to me. I cleaned out the gunk and oil and looking forward to putting a enough rounds through it to break it in. I plan on making this my primary carry piece so i am hoping it is as good as it is supposed to be. Will try to let you know how it went later tonight.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just got back from the range, ran 200 rounds of winchester fmj through the gun and only had one hang up, other then that it was flawless and a good shooter. I usually do the 21 foot range and shoot at paper plates since they are approx the size of a mans chest, 200 rounds and 200 hits, so i guess i can count on it as my everyday ccg. its got a little recoil but not terrible. Really impressed with the gun and already picked up a folbus paddle holster to go along with my pocket holster, I would recommend the pistol to any one looking for a decent concealed carry piece.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

We had one come through here. To me it looked like a CW9, but the same size as a PM9. It should be a good gun.


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

Bought a CM9 yesterday. Taking it to the range tonight!!

*Edit* Took it to the range. Worked flawlessly with both Remington(JHP) and American Eagle ammo. Only shot about 30 rounds so we'll have to see after more rounds but I'm thoroughly impressed with this gun. Accurate and minimal recoil. Like I said, I'll need to run more rounds through it but if all goes well I'll definitely be using this as my primary CCW.


----------

